# Myriapods from Trinidad



## tarcan (May 11, 2006)

Hello everyone, 

I do not come over here really often, but I thought I would share a few pictures of some myriapods Amanda and I found when we were in Trinidad.

I hope you like em...

Martin


----------



## surena (May 11, 2006)

Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moricollins (May 11, 2006)

Dang martin, that last one is amazing!

Purple!

Next time, take me with you!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 11, 2006)

Gorgeous specimines!!


----------



## Beardo (May 11, 2006)

Wow, that first millipede is pretty cool, and I'm not real big on milis. That last centipede is amazing! Any idea on what species they are?


----------



## dirtborder4life (May 11, 2006)

*pics*

WOW!:clap: :drool:  That last pic is awesome! Anybody have any idea what species that is? Never seen one like it before. 

Thanx for the pics:clap:


----------



## Twysted (May 11, 2006)

I want the purple pede!!! tell me you smuggled a trio back with you!!!


----------



## tarcan (May 12, 2006)

Hello all,

I do not know what the centipede is, my knowledge in those is more then extremely limited. It is not very big as well...

Charles, why smuggle them ?? (I know you are joking) I have legally imported them, it is much better and I have more then a trio at home at this moment ...

Thanks for the good comments

Martin

PS: If you want to see the scorps:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=668215#post668215


----------



## Twysted (May 12, 2006)

yes.. ofcourse I know you legally import animals ;P 

I was obviously joking..

But I am very glad to hear that you have a bunch of them..


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 12, 2006)

did i say HMMMMMMMMMM purple centipedes!!!! Want some . 

 phil.


----------



## insect714 (May 12, 2006)

tarcan said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> It is not very big as well...
> 
> ...


Just to start off let me say  :clap: wonderful pics thank you SO much for sharing those.

when you say not very big about what size? and are you going to have avaliable?????:drool:


----------



## Blackrose (May 12, 2006)

Hi 

The centipede could be Dinocryptops miersii or Scolopendra angulata.
I want some of those too! You sell some?

Greets
         Andi


----------



## Stardust (May 12, 2006)

wow...love the last pic...really nice !


----------



## tarcan (May 12, 2006)

the adult is about 5" max

none are for sale, sorry


----------



## Steven (May 12, 2006)

you won't hear me saying this ever again  ,... but
i like the 1st milipede better then the centipede


----------



## spiderjane (May 13, 2006)

*Trinidad critters*


Hey Martin, 

Good to hear you went back to Trinidad! Hope you & Amanda are doing well. Great pictures!:clap: 

Karen in Cincy:


----------



## dirtborder4life (May 14, 2006)

*pedes*

STEVEN   How could you? ;P


----------



## Scorp guy (May 14, 2006)

man, lemme just say, you, are a photographer! i love the last pic! to see a pede with its young in the wild, must be awesome.


----------



## LadyBlacksword (May 31, 2006)

That first milli looks alot like my bumblebee that I got from www.swiftsinverts.com
Murri


----------



## Voodooschaaf (May 31, 2006)

the first millie is:
 Anadenobolus spec.2

greez,
Shura and the wole bunch


----------



## Greg Pelka (May 31, 2006)

Great millis. Pede`s amazing me! I want one!


----------

